# Car Insurance for young driver



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

My brother in law is 18 and is trying to get insured on his 1.2 R reg Corsa - the car is parked on the road in the Wirrall but is getting silly quotes of £6k to insure it.

Can anyone out there suggest who he could get a quote from as 6k on a 600 quid car is ridiculous!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Try EVERYONE and add mum or gf as a female on the policy helps.


----------



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

try admiral and as said add family as named drivers


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I've just done a quick quote on Confused as I was skeptical about him saying 6k to insure it - and yep the cheapest i could get it was 4.5k!


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

all depends on area and where its parked.

parked on street will be dearer than parked on drive for example, as its more susceptible(sp?) to damage


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

EddieB said:


> My brother in law is 18 and is trying to get insured on his 1.2 R reg Corsa - the car is parked on the road in the Wirrall but is getting silly quotes of £6k to insure it.
> 
> Can anyone out there suggest who he could get a quote from as 6k on a 600 quid car is ridiculous!


No wonder kids drive without insurance! These quotes are ridiculous. My son is looking at similar cars and similar quotes.

so what happens if a 600 quid car is written off on a premium of 6k!? Strictly speaking afaia, when a car is written off the policy is closed. So the ins co gets a tidy 5.4k profit and pays out 600 quid or less on the car?

Boardering on criminal if that is the case.

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

try direct line they were very good for me when i passed my test, Mods with them is out of the question.

i was paying just under £900 TPFT on a Citroen AX, was more then the actually car itself lol


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

It's the personal injury claims that bump the cost up - these frequently cost many times what it costs to repair the car.

I was doing the sums on this...
*If...*
1 in 5 young people have a bump in the first 2 years.
2 of 3 bumps are more than a 'wee' bump.
a 'wee' bump costs 10 days car hire at ABI NF rates. That's *£300*
Repair is *£1500* (that's a 'wee' repair on a modern motor).
Even a 'wee' repair gets a whiplash claim so let's take that as *£2000*
So the 'wee' claim cost *£3800*.

That was 1 in 3 of 1 in 5 every 2 years so that's £125 per premium per year for the 'wee' claim.

So there's 2 in 3 of the 1 in 5 which are not 'wee'. 
Car hire on that badboy is 3 weeks at ABI NF rates *£630*.
Repair is *£6000* as a rough repair (modern cars are designed so that the car suffers instead of the occupants. that means expensive repairs.)
Then there's the personal injury claims so let's take that as *£20000*
That means the 2 claims that weren't 'wee' of the 1 in 5 in the first 2 years cost £1775 per policy holder.

That would make £1900 per policy holder per year for the first 2 years a young driver is insured just to cover the cost of bumps. That exercise would indicate my numbers are a bit conservative if you go with the figures for the average first years insurance.

A few ways to decrease the premium... swap the R plate corsa for a more modern safer car. If your bro crashes with 4 mates in the car (not unlikely) in an R plate corsa that's some seriously expensive personal injury claims. If he does the same thing in a 56 plate corsa with front/side airbags, abs etc... it's likely that the passengers will be less seriously injured and the personal injury claim will be less.

I know someone who traded in a £500 metro for a £5000 aygo and their insurance dropped to a fraction of what it was.

Also, you could look at the companies who allow you to have a seperate NCB for an additional driver but beware of breaking any laws. There's a few other ways but at the end of the day it's part of the cost of motoring these days.

I've been driving 10 years and still pay £550 a year in a boring car with 7 years NCB.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Best is to phone around, I tried direct line first and believed IMO they were the best around since more or less my whole family is with them. Now with even 2 named drivers (both parents) onto the policy they were asking for 8k+ :wall: guy had the cheek to even ask me if I would like to know how much I would be paying a month :wall:
Quick call to elephant and bobs your uncle under 2k :thumb:


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

put my mum and dad as named drivers and my premium came down £300 from £900 to £600


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Bloomin hell! When i started driving I was £800 on a highly modified Mini with all mods declared, in my name etc etc :lol: That was almost 2 years ago too!!! (come Jan 16th it will be ) Think its due to Aberdenshire being voted best place to live in UK for quality of live and security. Not much car crime or much of any crime tbh however there are a fair amount of young road deaths. Still, we get cheap insurance compared to vast majority in England.


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

try the co-op insurance
im 1600 on my 1.6 cooper and im 17 which is still fairly high but should be lower for you with a corsa


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Jeez, I remember my first car in 1983. It was a T regd 1.6 MK4 GL Cortina and insurance was £200 a year through Swinton. I even thought that was expensive as I was only on £50 a week, no minimum wage back then.

Feel sorry for the youngsters now, everything is against them getting a set of wheels.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

centenary said:


> No wonder kids drive without insurance! These quotes are ridiculous. My son is looking at similar cars and similar quotes.
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


Yup ^^ Very very true! Young drivers can't afford to drive these days (i'm not saying there right to drive without insurance though!)

But, lets be fair it's more the young males that can't afford to drive, i'm 19 with a 1.6 Tdci Fiesta Z-s, and cost's over £2200 to insure, yet if i was a girl it would be around £1300 - Which IMO is completely sexiest and wrong!

Yes young males are statistically more likely to have accidents, but why can't there be a middle ground were it is more even between young drivers regardless of gender.

Out of about 10 girls and 10 boys, of my age 1 lad completely wrote his car off - his fault and he accepts it, but about 6 girls have all damaged there car and had crashes.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

ant_s said:


> Yes young males are statistically more likely to have accidents, but why can't there be a middle ground were it is more even between young drivers regardless of gender.


If you had your own insurance company would you want young blokes or young women on your books? The fact is that if they're higher risk it's higher premium because that's the only way it will ever happen. Before personal injury claims it was only the cost of fixing the metal you had to worry about. Now a claim for a £10000 car can have a £150000 personal injury attached to it.

I don't see any way round this and it seems to be a fair system to me - albeit bloody expensive.

The increase in insurance cost is directly related to the rise of personal injury claims and a rise in the cost of repairs.



ant_s said:


> Out of about 10 girls and 10 boys, of my age 1 lad completely wrote his car off - his fault and he accepts it, but about 6 girls have all damaged there car and had crashes.


This is also pretty important. The girls have 'damaged' their cars. The guy 'wrote his car off'. Guys are much more likely to have a 'big' accident. 4 injured/dead passengers families claiming for compo are going to put a serious dent in profits compared to the girl who scuffed her bumper on a post.

To the OP try some of the specialist brokers including the forum sponsor on here. Check out the bottom of the list on the price comparison website which will tell you who DIDN'T quote then start phoning round those guys - I did that and got a cheaper quote even though confused said they wouldn't quote.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

^^ I knwo what you mean, but instead of charging £2000 for a male and £1000 for a female could all insureres not treat it as a "young driver" and charge £1500?

But i suppose that does sound to easy, and i guess it comes down to how many males and female policies there would be.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Cheers peeps - i''ve already given him a whole list of insurers to ring up who I use/swap between come renewal time so will add the ones mentioned on here.

I've told him to add a female to the named drivers as I've always found it brings it down a couple of hundred quid. I will try and get a quote for a new 1.2 corsa and see what the craic is.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

try LV they were good for me esp. when i had first passed  although as some of said more modern cars still work out cheaper my volvo wasnt much more to insure than my punto for instance


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

they quote 8k because they only want older drivers

have you tried 

NFU
AA


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

The humble Corsa is often the boy racer's first choice of budget, semi-cool transport. I don't know what the deal is these days, but in my experience sometimes the most obvious choices are not the cheapest to insure.

Unless you've already bought the car, I'd get some quotes on different models too. Even on the Corsa though, you'll get a far cheaper quote than that, just keep searching. I see people on forums insuring Skylines at 17 for less than that. Just.


----------



## griff-91 (Nov 21, 2009)

butcher said:


> The humble Corsa is often the boy racer's first choice of budget, semi-cool transport. I don't know what the deal is these days, but in my experience sometimes the most obvious choices are not the cheapest to insure.


It's exactly because the Corsa is the choice of the boyracer that premiums are so high for them. Say the insurance companies have got statistics saying that alot of Corsa's driven by 17 year old males have been wrapped around trees - they go on these statistics and insure the car accordingly. It's tarnishing every male with the same brush, but at the end of the day, if its all they've got to go by, they'll use it as an excuse to charge 6k.

I'd give 'Adrian Flux' a go - I got a quote on a 1.1 106 (group 3 insurance - the same as the Corsa 1.2 IIRC) aged 18 for £1300 with mods on top. The only reason I didn't accept a quote for my now 106 Quiksilver is because they like people with restricted licenses (due to medical conditions - but that's another story). :wall:

AF tend to specialise in modified cars and may come up trumps. Also, it might be worth going on to the Vauxhall/Corsa owners forums. It's more than likely that there'll be 17 year olds in exactly the same situation on there. As mentioned by others, adding named drivers should also bring the excess down a fair bit too - its completely legal but does seem to be an effective loophole 

Good luck with it though mate ... I remember spending what seemed like years finding a decent quote - I ended waiting a long time until I was 19 and went with Aviva for my Quiksilver and I'm still paying around £1500 at the last count...


----------



## 1gear (Sep 30, 2010)

Im 19, with a Seat Arosa thats with a 1L engine, mine is just over £2200 for the insurance for it with my mum on, me being the main driver her just on it so she can drive it sometimes.
I insured it about 20 days before my 19th Birthday.
That was the cheapest quote that i could get, after quite abit of shopping around. 
I wouldnt class a Seat Arosa 1L as a boy racers car.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Car choice will be something to do with it as with regards to the insurance group but i dont believe for one second that it is a "boy racer" car making it high... 

Just done a quote for him and it was 5k for a 1.2 clio campus on confused, 4.8k for an Aygo. 

What has changed the price on confused is the post code... changed it from the Wirral address to my parents in Northumberland and the aygo quote came down to 2.2k.


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

Change the car - been all over the news this week about small Vauxhall's being most nicked, most likely to be pulled, most likely to be involved in an accident. Insurance is based on possibility and cost. More males drives and they drive more miles, therefore more likely to be involved in an accident and a claim.

£2k on a newer car and the same on insurance beats your current quote. As a dad I'd be much happier with my kids driving around in something more modern. As seen in other posts on here at the moment you do have to protect yourself as best as possible from other drivers.

I remember phoning AF for a quote on the first car I went to look at when I passed my test E reg 205 1.9 GTI, was about £400 for a £1200 car.

I wonder how much its affecting our insurance now so many claims seem to go 50/50; more people with claims, hence more "groups" painted as potential claimants?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

limit millage to 6k and go with insure the box, has been know to half young driver premiums as they fit a tracker and if you are a good safe driver it acrues extra miles.
Ive just insured with them myself


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

Quinn direct are very cheap, Would be looking around the 1k mark tops.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

DavidClark said:


> Quinn direct are very cheap, Would be looking around the 1k mark tops.


Well Quinn want 3x what im actually paying. Im 19 2 year NCD :thumb:

Churchill were cheapest for me when I was 17 but I think it depends on who, what and what etc :lol:


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Obviously there are loads of different factors- your location, your age, driving history, vehicle etc.
For me, I live in a busy-ish area that I always see terrible drivers. I got my first insurance in January this year.
For me, the 'average' price was £3000-£3500 for my car.
However, I found insure the box, who give you 6000 unrestricted miles a year and fit a tracker. You get rewarded extra miles for good driving.
I pay £2200 for that. Still terrible but way cheaper and the only way for me to get started. I even spoke to a family friend with 30 years experience in insurance and they said it's the way to go for insurance for younger drivers.
I worked out the miles are more than enough for my first year and allows me to monitor my miles online so I can anticipate next years estimated mileage.

I do not work for the company, just a customer. In fact I dont think I will renew with them as a quick online comparison found that I can get second year insurance cheaper elsewhere. So this option is good or first timers.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

I am paying 4k this year, on a car that is in insurance group 3! Young male drivers have no chance at getting a decent quote, I park on a drive way, and have my mum as a named driver. I was so close to not bothering an just getting my mum to insure it. :'(


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

SAL73R said:


> I am paying 4k this year, on a car that is in insurance group 3! Young male drivers have no chance at getting a decent quote, I park on a drive way, and have my mum as a named driver. I was so close to not bothering an just getting my mum to insure it. :'(


Not entirely true I'm 21 and drive a 2008 ford focus ST-3 I park my car in a garage overnight mind and my insurance is £1400 fully comp with driving of other cars, I have no idea how young you are but if you shop around you can get good quotes.

I'm not trying to start anything with my post just saying even young male drivers can get ok quotes, :thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

1gear said:


> Im 19, with a Seat Arosa thats with a 1L engine, mine is just over £2200 for the insurance for it with my mum on, me being the main driver her just on it so she can drive it sometimes.
> I insured it about 20 days before my 19th Birthday.
> That was the cheapest quote that i could get, after quite abit of shopping around.
> I wouldnt class a Seat Arosa 1L as a boy racers car.


well if i get my way and stick a 20v in one :lol:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Just renewed with Elephant. 1.0L Polo 6N2 (Y reg) Years no claims and car is standard as far as they know. £630 fully comp in my name with dad as named driver. Not bad!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Doesnt help I know but my brother in law's daughter recently passed her test at age 18. So mummy bought her a 3 year old car.

Within a week, the daughter had driven the car into a wall. Not a write off but a nice bill all the same. She thought it a 'bit of a laugh' really. And the brother in law is an ex driving instructor!.

Was driving on the M55 about 18 months ago when all of a sudden I see a little corsa driving in the inside lane at about 60 mph. All of a sudden it does an accute 90 degree turn across lanes 2 and 3 and slams into the central reservation armco.

Turns out another 18 year old girl who'd just passed her test the day before was driving on the motorway for the first time unaccompanied.

One of my lads want me to buy a car for him but there's no way Im doing that. His insurance will cost more than the car so he's going to either have to fund it himself or wait until he's about 23 before starting to drive.

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Good man! Too many get given cars and treat it like crap. I bought both my cars outright with my own money. Appreciate them far more that way. I bin it? I foot the bill not mummy and daddy.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


> Good man! Too many get given cars and treat it like crap. I bought both my cars outright with my own money. Appreciate them far more that way. I bin it? I foot the bill not mummy and daddy.


:thumb:


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Pass Plus


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

David.S said:


> Pass Plus


Makes feck all difference apparently.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

My daughter lives in Birmingham which has scary Insurance Premiums but she has found that the Insurance Factory has come good for her. She has just turned 21 but has a pending claim and only 1 years Insurance and a cancelled Insurance to add to the cost but its cost her around £800 TPFT on a W Reg Clio 1.2 Grande.


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

Pass plus will give you the equivalent to 1-2 years no claims bonus. Have you tried a broker? I'm 28 and have an Audi V6 and my broker halved the quote of all the comparison sites.


----------



## Hettie (May 18, 2011)

Hi,
All depends on area, and where its parked.Parked on street will be dearer than parked on drive for example as its more susceptible to damage..
Phoenix Homes for Sale


----------

